# The "Incredible Hoist"



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So I agreed to help a homeowner hang lids in his house for a couple of days, for pretty good pay. He says he has a drywall hoist on site, so I left mine at home. Baaaaad idea. This bright green monstrosity was one of the most horrid tools I've ever used. Once you spread the legs to hang over a stack, the brake no longer touches the floor Cranking it up took _*all*_ of my strength. The pins that hold the arms at varying lengths would not go back in the holes, except by force and diligence. The locking mechanism on the leg spreader would simply come apart when you tried to use it. To use the extension, you had to actually cut a crimped end off of the cable (how many times until the lift would no longer go to full height?). The casters were g-a-r-b-a-g-e. We were making jokes about it...instead of 'you wouldn't like me when I'm angry ' it was "you just wouldn't like me", and calling it the 'incredible hunk' instead. 

All of these wonderful traits were made even more pleasant by the silver foil wrap on all the lids (for heat reflection). We ended up stiff-arming sheets in the end, just to avoid the useless tool. Needless to say, my Tel-pro will making an appearance tomorrow.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://incrediblehoist.com/


Holy cow, I just saw that they want $600 bucks for the POS too.

(never mind, it's on Amazon for $250)



Do not buy this lift.....
(unless you're a homeowner who doesn't know better). Spend the extra hundred bucks on a Tel-pro, or buy the red Chinese one and save yourself $350


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

made in Taiwan ????? i have a [red] from northern equipment . JUNK.. 
made in Taiwan. ball bearings fell out of all three casters. replaced with quality casters ,, works good now. cannot find parts for this lift. 

my next lift...... BIL JAX !!!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> So I agreed to help a homeowner hang lids in his house for a couple of days, for pretty good pay. He says he has a drywall hoist on site, so I left mine at home. Baaaaad idea. This bright green monstrosity was one of the most horrid tools I've ever used. Once you spread the legs to hang over a stack, the brake no longer touches the floor Cranking it up took _*all*_ of my strength. The pins that hold the arms at varying lengths would not go back in the holes, except by force and diligence. The locking mechanism on the leg spreader would simply come apart when you tried to use it. To use the extension, you had to actually cut a crimped end off of the cable (how many times until the lift would no longer go to full height?). The casters were g-a-r-b-a-g-e. We were making jokes about it...instead of 'you wouldn't like me when I'm angry ' it was "you just wouldn't like me", and calling it the 'incredible hunk' instead.
> 
> All of these wonderful traits were made even more pleasant by the silver foil wrap on all the lids (for heat reflection). We ended up stiff-arming sheets in the end, just to avoid the useless tool. Needless to say, my Tel-pro will making an appearance tomorrow.


Brings back some wonderful memories of wrath and disdain. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Brings back some wonderful memories of wrath and disdain. :thumbsup:


Yeah, sorry about that....I was fresh back from a day of super pleasant fun time:yes: I try not to complain most of the time, since it's such a waste of energy


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

slim...my arm got sore just reading your tale....did you end up cutting it up and burying it in the wall?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> made in Taiwan ????? i have a [red] from northern equipment . JUNK..
> made in Taiwan. ball bearings fell out of all three casters. replaced with quality casters ,, works good now. cannot find parts for this lift.
> 
> my next lift...... BIL JAX !!!:yes:


If you're going to spend that much, maybe you might like this one instead.... http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Lifts/Telpro-Manual-Chain-Drive-Panellift

now the chain drives go from 35" to 14' 6" No more extensions! Sheeit, now *I *need a new lift. f*%$ing internet. 






rockhound said:


> slim...my arm got sore just reading your tale....did you end up cutting it up and burying it in the wall?


I couldn't cut it up, I was too tired! :laughing: No, seriously....it hurts to have my elbows up high enough to type:laughing:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Of course it was hard to crank, you have to oil the brake!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Of course it was hard to crank, you have to oil the brake!


 :laughing:

Disclaimer: If you are an amateur, a homeowner, or just a very dumb and inexperienced professional NEVER oil the brake or the cable. :no:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Disclaimer: If you are an amateur, a homeowner, or just a very dumb and inexperienced professional NEVER oil the brake or the cable. :no:


makes sense ! don't want nothing slipping with 98 lbs over my head.:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Update:

A friend of mine hung the 12' garage lid in this house a few days ago after the floor was finally poured. First sheet on the green lift with extension attached (he had forgotten his) the cable snapped. He said it was a lucky thing he had only gotten it up about 2 feet

Yeah, I think I'm sticking with my opinion on this piece of equipment:yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I always oil everything. I even put a quart of 10W-30 in every bucket of taping mud.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I always oil everything. I even put a quart of 10W-30 in every bucket of taping mud.


I never thought of that, I'll bet it really helps with the fish-eyes.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

drywall lifts? Sounds kinda DIYER. What happened to the buckets, foreheads, muscles, and mouth full of screws?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> makes sense ! don't want nothing slipping with 98 lbs over my head.:blink:


Unless its a cheerleader witout panties:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> drywall lifts? Sounds kinda DIYER. What happened to the buckets, foreheads, muscles, and mouth full of screws?


you still hang off a bucket plank??:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> drywall lifts? Sounds kinda DIYER. What happened to the buckets, foreheads, muscles, and mouth full of screws?


It IS do it yourself.....all by yourself:thumbsup: Then you get to keep all the money. And your partner always shows up on time. And he keeps his mouth shut, never has a hangover, never has to leave in the middle of the day to get an abortion for his cat, etc........

Foreheads are for the piecing in after big sheets are up, muscles are for hanging all of the sheets in the house by yourself, even the ones on a plank in the stairwell off the loft, buckets are for someone else because I like sturdy platforms, and I have no response to the mouthful of screws....I just don't like to put sharp greasy things in my mouth.:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't put a sheet on my head since 1989.
stiff arm. you can SEE what your doing.:icon_eek:
My panel lift is my best friend:yes:.He's only good for 25-30 boards a day, but 
he shows up, everyday!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> I haven't put a sheet on my head since 1989.
> stiff arm. you can SEE what your doing.:icon_eek:
> My panel lift is my best friend:yes:.He's only good for 25-30 boards a day, but
> he shows up, everyday!


:thumbsup:Couldnt have said it better myself-- Ive used one since1988:cowboy:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I haven't put a sheet on my head since 1989.
> stiff arm. you can SEE what your doing.:icon_eek:
> My panel lift is my best friend:yes:.He's only good for 25-30 boards a day, but
> he shows up, everyday!


Stiff arm--->:no:

Board lift---->:yes:

I use my forehead for butts, or when hanging with a partner (doesn't happen much anymore)...I have arms like a 58 lb. girl.:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> So I agreed to help a homeowner hang lids in his house for a couple of days, for pretty good pay. He says he has a drywall hoist on site, so I left mine at home. Baaaaad idea. This bright green monstrosity was one of the most horrid tools I've ever used. Once you spread the legs to hang over a stack, the brake no longer touches the floor Cranking it up took _*all*_ of my strength. The pins that hold the arms at varying lengths would not go back in the holes, except by force and diligence. The locking mechanism on the leg spreader would simply come apart when you tried to use it. To use the extension, you had to actually cut a crimped end off of the cable (how many times until the lift would no longer go to full height?). The casters were g-a-r-b-a-g-e. We were making jokes about it...instead of 'you wouldn't like me when I'm angry ' it was "you just wouldn't like me", and calling it the 'incredible hunk' instead.


Slim,

Are you sure you've got this right? That someone didn't switch brand name tags on the lift or something? I mean, look what their website says:

*THE INCREDIBLE HOIST* is simply the most rugged drywall hoist on the market. With an intuitive design, quality construction, and simplicity of use, THE INCREDIBLE HOIST has clearly created a significant following of demanding contractors. Engineered with durability in mind, THE INCREDIBLE HOIST greatly increases worker efficiency and productivity during the drywall phase of both residential and commercial construction.
*THE INCREDIBLE HOIST* also has a substantial following with the do it yourself contractor. It enables easy one person operation. This creates great value in both time and cost savings. THE INCREDIBLE HOIST is an intelligent investment which yields a superior Return on Investment.
With Superior Quality, Friendly Design, and Simplicity of Use at the core of *THE INCREDIBLE HOIST*, greater efficiency and productivity are provided at all levels of drywall construction. 


and


*THE INCREDIBLE HOIST* is designed and manufactured by a team of devoted craftsmen with the specific goal to produce a quality drywall hoist which satisfies the most demanding needs of both contractors and homeowners. We have listened to our customers and innovated to produce the most functional and affordable drywall hoist on the market. With Quality, Design, and Ease of Use at the heart of THE INCREDIBLE HOIST, we can easily guarantee your satisfaction. We offer an exclusive 1 year No Hassle Warranty.
With Superior Quality, a Friendly Design, and Simplicity of Use at the core of THE INCREDIBLE HOIST, we invite you to increase your labor efficiency by deploying THE INCREDIBLE HOIST in your operational environment. 


------

There is definitely some non sequitur going on here.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Slim,
> 
> Are you sure you've got this right? That someone didn't switch brand name tags on the lift or something? I mean, look what their website says:
> 
> ...


I think you might be right, I must have gotten this lift confused with another lime green lift on the market. I apologize if I've somehow contributed to libel against the manufacturers of *The Incredible Hoist*.



Tags: Drywall Lift, Sheetrock Panel Lift, Drywall Hoist, Incredible Hoist, Sheetrock Hoist . I hope these parameters don't cause anyone to read this and contribute to a drop in sales


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I think you might be right, I must have gotten this lift confused with another lime green lift on the market.


What maybe could help sort this out is if they'd be willing to supply some names of those they say are using it?:



JustMe said:


> THE INCREDIBLE HOIST has clearly created a significant following of demanding contractors.
> 
> *THE INCREDIBLE HOIST* also has a substantial following with the do it yourself contractor.


 If any of those are near some of us, we could maybe also check it out and report back. If it's as good as they say, some of the hangers in my company would be interested.

-------

&/or I wonder if their satisfaction guarantee would extend to being able to send it back if not satisfied:



JustMe said:


> With Quality, Design, and Ease of Use at the heart of THE INCREDIBLE HOIST, we can easily guarantee your satisfaction.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> What maybe could help sort this out is if they'd be willing to supply some names of those they say are using it?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told the homeowner to send it back...but I don't think they can just send a replacement unless they totally redesign the item. It's obvious why it's $450 cheaper than the true professional models.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I told the homeowner to send it back...but I don't think they can just send a replacement unless they totally redesign the item. It's obvious why it's $450 cheaper than the true professional models.


Thanks, Slim. I was just being a little tongue in cheek with my comments. I've gotten so used to smoke and mirrors claims that I almost find some of the seeming more obvious attempts to be humourous.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Slim. I was just being a little tongue in cheek with my comments. I've gotten so used to smoke and mirrors claims that I almost find some of the seeming more obvious attempts to be humourous.


I figured that was the case. I on the other hand was being candor-ous


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I would send it back every time it broke if they paid the shipping just for fun lol.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I would send it back every time it broke if they paid the shipping just for fun lol.


It might be fun to grind it into dust and send it back with a note saying something like:

"I don't know what happened, I was putting my third or fourth sheet of 4x8 1/2" drywall on the ceiling and your drywall lifter thingermajig just disintegrated! I definitely want my money back, and I would also like the $7.39 for the broken drywall as well."


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, can someone tell me where i can buy a ne drywall proffessional hoist in montreal or i just need to order it? The ones that we can see in stores are really chip. Look like thw green one that you were talking about.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

licka said:


> Hi, can someone tell me where i can buy a ne drywall proffessional hoist in montreal or i just need to order it? The ones that we can see in stores are really chip. Look like thw green one that you were talking about.


Panel lift brands ,, thread.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

licka said:


> Hi, can someone tell me where i can buy a ne drywall proffessional hoist in montreal or i just need to order it? The ones that we can see in stores are really chip. Look like thw green one that you were talking about.


Tel pro/ Bil Jax / yellow lift made in USA!
A cheap lift is just that.. cheap. not safe!


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks but i am looking for a good quality and a safe one. The cheapest one i found already.


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

moore said:


> Panel lift brands ,, thread.


The ones that are there aren't safe and are the cheapest one. I don't want to by always a new lift. It is for work almost all the weeks so i prefer to spend more now and get the good lift


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

licka said:


> Thanks but i am looking for a good quality and a safe one. The cheapest one i found already.


TelPro


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

licka said:


> The ones that are there aren't safe and are the cheapest one. I don't want to by always a new lift. It is for work almost all the weeks so i prefer to spend more now and get the good lift


Listen to them frenchie, these la en gla lish pigs know what their talking about:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink:


licka said:


> The ones that are there aren't safe and are the cheapest one. I don't want to by always a new lift. It is for work almost all the we:blink:eks so i prefer to spend more now and get the good lift


:blink::blink:


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> TelPro


Thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

moore said:


> :blink:
> :blink::blink:


 well maybe i looked at the wrong place


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Listen to them frenchie, these la en gla lish pigs know what their talking about:whistling2:


By the way i am not frenchie hihihihi:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

licka said:


> well maybe i looked at the wrong place


sorry licka read wrong.. i do that TELPRO:yes:


----------



## licka (Apr 17, 2011)

moore said:


> sorry licka read wrong.. i do that TELPRO:yes:


Not a problem at all and thank you very much for your help.


----------

